# Dont say i never did anything for you guys......



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*!!!!*

So-Cal SPAM!!!!!

P.S. - I'd like a 195, 15 degree, super light, super bomber, SUPER cheap, easily repaired paddle that doesn't leak, crack, break, bend, or talk back....please.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*AND*

...you've been out of the Gunni Sack for a while now. You're off the team, change your location....or move back

rant over


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

due to your height and paddling ability, i suggest one of these


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

a-ron..forgive the ignorance...what's the deal with the flicks..skiing? Av-safety? deedeedee.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

ski porn..... the discount should give you both movies for $26.99 after shipping (although I don't know about shipping to the desert). pm me if you want help getting them to you.


-aaron


----------

